# Turlock swap meet SUNDAY



## Fonseca927 (Nov 3, 2020)

Not a bike specific swap meet but usually has a decent amount of bike related parts and bikes in general! This Sunday in Turlock, Ca.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 3, 2020)

now you've gone and done it. there will be more bike people there leaving fewer bike parts for me. 

couple years back I saw a bike part on a table, and in a box under the table I got 3 complete Schwinn bolt on cantilever brakes for 80.00 for all 3 plus a crank and sprocket with excellent chrome for my Schwinn Racer. sold one for $100.00 so I got the others for free, and I like free.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 3, 2020)

Got to give everyone else a chance everyonce and awhile. Haha Especially with this whole covid thing goin on not to many swaps goin so gives people something fun to do on the weekends! Lol 

Yeah that sounds like a good snag. I’m sure there will be plenty of those this weekend since it’s the last one for the year and sellers are anxious to get rid of stuff for the coming year.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 3, 2020)

One of my favorite swaps in Cali.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 4, 2020)

I went to Lodi last weekend.  It was slow and no bike stuff to speak of.  Most guys not wearing masks.  Most car parts were leftovers.  Last few swaps at Stockton and Turlock were the same.  Good stuff is not coming out.  Prices are still mostly unrealistic for the quality.  

January Turlock has been canceled.  Too many people went last year to be safe this time.  30,000 people on Saturday!  

Everything is different now.  Good luck and enjoy the walk


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 4, 2020)

Must not be lookin hard enough or goin early enough because me and many others have had complete opposite experiences. Lol  Its also a plus we don’t have to wear a mask in my own opinion. Not doin anything for us anyways and super uncomfortable.
Either way goin to be able to go out and do something fun with collector friends and groups.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 4, 2020)

I buy and sell for a living.  I have been going to these meets for 20 years.  Not sure what you are looking for.  I see less of what I am after
It is not a social thing for me.  Business.  I am always one of the first in line.  Didn't see you because you were behind in line.  
Sorry to hear that a mask makes you feel uncomfortable.  Why do you think the January Turlock was cancelled?  Have a good old time!


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 4, 2020)

Not tryin to offend you bud. Lol everyone goes for there own reasons. Just thankful it’s happening at all is all.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 4, 2020)

well I'm going and going to have fun no matter if I find something good or not. even a poor swap meet is worth going to. made an hour drive to Manteca the other weekend, very small swap, bought nothing and had fun anyway.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 4, 2020)

It is all fun.  Even more if you find something good.  And if the price is right!  A good walk always helps also.  I would say about 10% of guys last weekend at Lodi were wearing masks.  Not cool at all.  People keep thinking like that and there will be no more meets.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 4, 2020)

Fonseca927 said:


> Not tryin to offend you bud. Lol everyone goes for there own reasons. Just thankful it’s happening at all is all.



No offense taken bud.  I will just walk around you if you are not wearing a mask.  Lol


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 4, 2020)

1motime said:


> No offense taken bud.  I will just walk around you if you are not wearing a mask.  Lol



Sounds good to me or stick to your first plan and not go at all. But if you do end up goin remember you’ll have to avoid walking around the other 90% who won’t be either.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 4, 2020)

Never said I was not going.  I was responding to your original heads up post about the meet.  It has been on my calendar since last year.  I will be at the front of the line.  You should also but you have a long drive.  I know how to walk the rows.  I will be scanning the ground and tables instead of talking.
Percentages can work against someone as well.  I like to understand the odds!  Lol


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 8, 2020)

went to Turlock this morning. pretty small but better than not at all. very windy. quite a few bikes and parts sellers there. bought an 80's blackburn rack for my 80's roadbike. that's it...

thought about buying this one. he was asking $300.00 which seemed fair to me (remember this is California, everything is 15% more here.) badge said Hawthorne, asked him if it was rideable, he assured me it was, then I lifted the back wheel and pedaled and the chain and gear spun but not the wheel. so it is only rideable down a hill.






here's a few more random bikes from the swap and a very cool truck and vintage camper. the camper was mint condition inside.


















$300.00 for this Colson





$600.00 for this one





$120.00 for this one


----------



## 1motime (Nov 8, 2020)

I went also.  Good brisk walk with the wind.  Walked the whole thing twice.  At least no rain.  
I saw that "freewheeler" Hawthorne also.  Nice bike.  Just needed a hub.  Paused and kept walking. 
Nothing bike related that made me want to spend.  

Got a couple of car parts.  My reason to be there.  I still say it is not even close to what it was before the virus.  Selection and prices.
Car hobby has been hit hard.  Not as many old timers out there.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 8, 2020)

Great swap today considering it’s size. Decent amount of bikes and bike related parts. Few pics of what was out there today.


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks for posting the photos


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 8, 2020)

Actually looked like a great swap meet. About as much bike stuff as the bigger car meets up here. TFPP's


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 8, 2020)

catfish said:


> Thanks for posting the photos



 Posting more also on my IG: @beachbumclassics 
Enjoy!


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 8, 2020)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Actually looked like a great swap meet. About as much bike stuff as the bigger car meets up here. TFPP's



Was smaller but a lot better quality of stuff. Prices weren’t bad either!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 9, 2020)

one thing for certain, it was bigger than the one in January will be.  

I wonder if the club that put it in even made any money.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 9, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> one thing for certain, it was bigger than the one in January will be.
> 
> I wonder if the club that put it in even made any money.



Yeah was hard to say with the small flow of people there. Hopefully will pick up in January. There will be two towards the end of January back to back days in different locations. Will post a flyer once closer for both.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 9, 2020)

there was a swap in Manteca a week or so ago, I just happened to be driving by and saw a sign. maybe they are coming back. if outdoor events were super spreaders of Covid we would have found that out already.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 9, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> there was a swap in Manteca a week or so ago, I just happened to be driving by and saw a sign. maybe they are coming back. if outdoor events were super spreaders of Covid we would have found that out already.



Right....? I wouldn’t doubt if a lot of clubs say screw it and have them anyways. Few clubs had shows and swaps at there private residence.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 9, 2020)

Turlock and Manteca are not club meets.  If a club wants to have a get together go for it.  Probably wouldn't be allowed at a city park but maybe a large empty parking lot on the weekend.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 9, 2020)

the big Turlock swap is put on by the Model A club. not sure about the others.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 9, 2020)

Actually 3 Turlock meets.  Big Turlock, Model A meet which is big, and Turlock Swap.
Turlock Swap was yesterday.  Model A meet in January has been canceled.  Too big to be safe.  I guess a club in charge of a 50 year old meet wouldn't say just screw it........


----------

